# Ohms Law bro...



## Byakko (3/11/16)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/11/03/terrifying-moment-e-cigarette-explodes-in-mans-pocket/

I would love to know what setup this guy was using but these articles never seem to elaborate.Mad tap dance skills too.May he have a fast recovery and hopefully invest in a decent regulated mod.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

